# 2 Monitore - Windows startet auf dem falschen Monitor



## HORICAN (28. November 2013)

Hey,

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen mein Windows startet auf meinem zweit Monitor und der andere bleibt bis zum Windows start schwarz. Auch das Bios kann ich nur über den zweiten einsehen.
wisst ihr vielleicht wie ich das ändern kann ?
Habe die Geforce GTX 770 
danke


----------



## Tommi1 (28. November 2013)

Ist der eine (also der beim Start eine Anzeige hat) ev. ein analoger Monitor?

Ist nämlich bei mir so.
Der Start läuft bis zum Windows Logo (also das blaue) auf dem analogen (obwohl per Adapter an DVI angeschlossen).
Dann kommt die Anzeige auf dem digitalen und der analoge wird schwarz.
Wenn der Desktop kommt, ist dann auf beiden eine Anzeige.


----------



## HORICAN (29. November 2013)

ja genau so ist es bei mir auch ! 
Kann leider die zwei anschlüsse auch nicht an der Graka tauschen da einem DVI Dual Link ist ...


----------



## Painkiller (29. November 2013)

Kannst du im Grafiktreiber denn nicht den Primär-Monitor einstellen?


----------



## Tommi1 (29. November 2013)

HORICAN schrieb:


> ja genau so ist es bei mir auch !
> Kann leider die zwei anschlüsse auch nicht an der Graka tauschen da einem DVI Dual Link ist ...


 
Würde auch nix bringen.
Schon getestet.




<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Kannst du im Grafiktreiber denn nicht den Primär-Monitor einstellen?



Bringt auch nix (zumindest bei mir nicht).
Da ist der Hauptmonitor schon auf Primär gestellt.
Macht es aber tritzdem, wie oben beschrieben.


----------



## HORICAN (29. November 2013)

wo finde ich denn die Grafik Einstellung im BIOS ??


----------



## Tommi1 (29. November 2013)

Das ist nicht im Bios, sondern ist die nVidia Systemsteuerung. Da kann man das einstellen. Bringt aber nichts, wenn der Hauptbildschirm schon als solches als Prio steht.


----------



## HORICAN (29. November 2013)

Mhh also gibts keine Lösung ?!
Ich kann damit leben aber besser wäre es halt anders ^^


----------



## HORICAN (9. Dezember 2013)

Hat echt keiner ne Lösung


----------



## Painkiller (10. Dezember 2013)

Hast du die Anschlüsse bei der Grafikkarte mal getauscht?


----------



## HORICAN (11. Dezember 2013)

Kann ich leider nicht da der eine Dual Link ist und der andere normal DVI an dem ein VGA Adapter hängt ...
Meint ihr ich könnte mal beim Nvidia Support nachfragen ?


----------



## Tommi1 (11. Dezember 2013)

Tauschen bringt auch nichts.
Hängen beide (analog Monitor und DVI Monitor) je an einem DVI-I Anschluss und immer wird der VGA Monitor bevorzugt.


----------

